# 1993 Case 621 Wheel Loader



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I found a 1993 Case 621 (before the B series)

For the price its right....

3000 hours or so, but probably not correct, cummins 5.9 motor

Need it just for snow, Anything I need to know? It has an issue with the front axle, but everything works.

Id go with a 14' up front


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

What's the axle trouble?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

It is missing the entire components of the front differential. it is only operating in rear wheel drive.

Also I paid to have a Case technician come out and inspect it with me on my 2nd inspection. We couldn't be certain, but it may have transmission issues as it was jumping out of 3rd reverse.

So I passed on the deal.... a used front axle is around 4 grand plus install, plus other light maintenance issues

By the way it was $13,000 / make offer


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

So offer him 5 grand for it and fix it.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Rc2505;2010235 said:


> So offer him 5 grand for it and fix it.


Too old to get parts for, not worth the hassle, no time


----------

